# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Show results in one line instead of two in union all.

## donalejandro

Hello,


I am using the latest MySQL and I am doing a union all given me two line result, but what I really want is to have my results in one line instead of two.  Here are the following fields:
Day of Week, Date, Month Number, Month Name, Day of the week, year, Total Calls, Answ, ABND, and Transfer.  The results are correct, but I would like to the second line to be within the first line (transfer is correct at 74 I want that to show on the first line)  How can I do this.  Any tips will be appreciated. I try to stay away of union all and just have everything in one line, but the results were incorrect. Thank you in advance.


Results
3	2013-09-03	9	September	Tuesday	2013	827	790	37	0
3	2013-09-03	9	September	Tuesday	2013	0	0	0	74


Here is my code
SELECT  DAYOFWEEK(dn_date) AS DayOfWeek,  dn_date, MONTH(dn_date) as "Month Number", convert(MONTHname(dn_date) using latin1) as Month, convert(DAYNAME(dn_date) using latin1) as Day, Year(dn_date) as Year, if(dnis_id IN(31, 34, 35, 36, 39),  (SUM(dn_answered1) + SUM(dn_answered2) + SUM(dn_answered3) + SUM(dn_answered4) + SUM(dn_answered5) + SUM(dn_answered6) + SUM(dn_abndn2) + SUM(dn_abndn3) + SUM(dn_abndn4) + SUM(dn_abndn5) + SUM(dn_abndn6) + SUM(dn_interflowed)),0)  as Total_Calls,  if(dnis_id IN(31, 34, 35, 36, 39), (SUM(dn_answered1) + SUM(dn_answered2) + SUM(dn_answered3) + SUM(dn_answered4) + SUM(dn_answered5) + SUM(dn_answered6) + SUM(dn_interflowed)),0) As " Answ",  if(  dnis_id IN(31, 34, 35, 36, 39), SUM(dn_abndn2) + SUM(dn_abndn3) + SUM(dn_abndn4) + SUM(dn_abndn5) + SUM(dn_abndn6),0) As "ABND" ,  SUM(0+0) as Transfer  FROM ecc.dno where  dn_date = "2013-9-03"  and DAYOFWEEK(dn_date) between 2 and 6  and dn_time between 360 and 1019 and  dnis_id IN(31, 34, 35, 36, 39) group by dn_date 
union all
SELECT DAYOFWEEK(dn_date) AS DayOfWeek,  dn_date, MONTH(dn_date) as "Month Number", convert(MONTHname(dn_date) using latin1) as Month, convert(DAYNAME(dn_date) using latin1) as Day, Year(dn_date) as Year, 0   as Total_Calls,  0  As " Answ", 0 As "ABND" ,  SUM(dn_transferred) as Transfer  FROM ecc.dno where  dn_date = "2013-9-03"  and DAYOFWEEK(dn_date) between 2 and 6  and dn_time between 360 and 1019 and  dnis_id IN(2, 23, 32) group by DayOfWeek

----------

